# Angle drive grease



## Franny K (Jun 7, 2016)

I had my tube rupture attempting to get the grease into the tiny hole on the pole pruner attachment. I also just had my second set of angle drive gears wear out. It is pretty obvious the genuine Efco grease is a different color than what they put in when new. Any suggestion as to what kind of tube grease would be good that I could use with a needle and normal grease gun. I generally get grease at John Deere, they have at least 4 kinds this dark stuff looks like the molybdenum bearing option. Or should I stick with genuine angle drive grease perhaps Stihl next time.

Thanks


----------



## jr27236 (Jun 10, 2016)

I use any heavey hi temp grease. The price for those little specialty tube far outways its ability. I never had thr gears wear out. On which did they the trimmer or pole saw?


----------



## Franny K (Jun 10, 2016)

Neither of those, The Husqvarna 235 wore out a few years ago and the Efco 53cc brushcutter 8x53 or something like that just a month or so ago. I have used them a lot, I am now filling them a full as possible, the ones that wore out were greased perhaps not often enough. The Husky one pretty much needs the whole end one bearing pocket seems too sloppy. None of the bearings in there seemed bad. I have parts on order for the Efco one 10 days and counting. I bought a 36cc Honda, could not wait. I see the whole end on ebay for about $80. Same thing kind of clearish grease in it.


----------

